# bedliner plastics, What do you guys think???



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well ive been wanting to paint or get new plastics for the prairie for awhile, and after no success of finding a set at a decent price i decided to bedliner all the plastics, i decided to go with the duplicolor spray on bed liner bc it seemed to hold up the best out of the aerosol bed liners i tried and was more rubber like so it wont scratch the rider as bad, well 2 weeks later of staying up at nights sanding cleaning and prepping this how they turned out
View attachment black prairie 1.bmp


View attachment black prairie 2.bmp


here is a pic i had of it b4 outlaws and paint







and one of it and the submarine(yamaha kodiak 400)


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

here is a couple better pics b4 bed liner u cant really tell how bad the fenders really were... they were rough
View attachment green prairie.bmp

View attachment green prairie 2..bmp

View attachment green prairie 3.bmp


----------



## Graves650i (Aug 30, 2011)

all I see is that white box with red X's in it lol but im really interested in doing this, what gritt sand paper did you use?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Your photo sizes exceed the upload limit for attachments on most of the pics or you have tried to link to images on your computer/device. You will have to first upload them to a photobucket account then paste the image links.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

Id say that looks pretty good! 

I tried that spray paint that says itll stick to plastic... epic fail. My next attempt on the bayou will be bedliner for sure.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

ill upload them through photobucket later, they are showing for me tho,
The first thing i did was use a wire brush wheel on a drill on every inch of the plastics, then went with a 120 grit sand paper, cleaned all of it up with acetone and applied bed liner.... Prep work is everything on this the rougher and more scratched up the plastics are the better it seems to stick....


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Old thread but how did it hold up?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

i bought some team green fenders for it now but the bedliner ones held up very good


----------

